# 2. Meinung



## Technoblade (29. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich habe mir mal bei Alternate einen PC zusammengestellt der ca. meinen Anforderungen und Preisvorstellungen entspricht. Ich will damit vor allem programmieren, aber auch mal nen neueres Spiel spielen. Dazu sollen da zwei Betriebssysteme drauf (Win7 64 Bit Professionell und Linux). Ich würde hier jetzt gerne mal eine zweite Meinung hören, ob evtl. einige Produkte nicht zusammenpassen, ob die Produkte einzelner Firmen qualitativ einfach miserabel sind, oder ob einzelne Komponenten die Geschwindigkeit anderer sehr stark runterziehen und vor allem, ob ich noch extra Lüfter brauche, oder ob die standardmäßig eingebauten ausreichen.

Naja, hier meine Zusammenstellung:

Graka: Sapphire HD6850 130€
CPU:   AMD Phenon II X6 1090T OPGA, "Thuban", Black Edition 150€
Netzteil: Sharkoon SHA-450-12EUP 33€
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy-Edition (Midi-Tower) 43€
Festplatten: - OCZ Vertex2 2,5" SSD 50GB SATA 300 88€
                    - Western Digital WD500AADS 500 GB Sata300, Caviar Green 36€
Medienlaufwerke: Samsung SH-B123L 62€
Mainboard: Biostar TA870U3+ 70€
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM 8GB DDR3-1333 Kit 52€

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorhinein.


----------



## mccae (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir deine Zusammenstellung angesehen und kann dazu folgendes sagen (nach meiner Erfahrung und meiner Meinung).

Grafikkarte:

Die HD 6850 gehört nicht gerade zu den High-End Karten - ich persönlich bin da eher ein Nvidia Fan,
Und: Es ist ein Gerücht, dass man Intel Prozessoren mit Nvidia kombinieren MUSS und AMD Prozessoren mit ATI Grafikkarten.

Die CPU:
Da gibt's kaum etwas zu meckern, jedoch kannst du den mitgelieferten Kühler vergessen - die taugen bei AMD nichts.
Am besten etwas gscheits kaufen was auch vom Platz her mit Mainboard und den RAM Riegeln zusammen passt (glaub mir, bei den großen Kühlern kann es knapp werden).

Netzteil:
Wenn mich das Leben ein's gelehrt hat:
NIEMALS beim Netzteil sparen, NIEMALS!

ATI empfiehlt für diese Grafikkarte mindestens ein 500 Watt Netzteil, 450 sind da zu wenig.
Was Sharkoon angeht, sind die billigen Netzteile nur eins: Billig.
Da gibt es bessere (auch von Sharkoon).

Empfehlenswert wäre ein Netzteil mit mindestens 500 Watt - bedenke, dass die Leistung im Laufe der Jahre abnimmt!

Besonders wichtig ist dass so ein Netzteil mindestens 2 getrennt gespeiste +12 Volt Leitungen hat und nicht alles auf einer Rail hängt.

Ganz besonders wichtig ist die maximale Leistung PRO +12V Leitung in Ampere welche im besten Fall zwischen 25 und 30 Ampere liegt.

Auch ein hoher Wirkungsgrad von über 80% wäre ein Kriterium.
Desto höher der Wirkungsgrad, desto mehr Strom wird aus dem Input transformiert anstatt zu Wärme.

Weiters sind bei Netzteilen Überspannungsschutz sowie weitere Schutzmechanismen nicht zu verachten.

Es muss jetzt kein 200 Euro Netzteil sein, eines für 65 Euro oder so tut es auch - nur bitte nicht irgendein billiges aus dem Mediamarkt oder Saturn.

Thema Festplatte:

Brauchst du denn wirklich eine SSD Platte?
Ich nehme an für's System.
Ich hoffe du hast dich zuvor über die Lebensdauer und die immer noch geringe Anzahl an Lese/Schreibzyklen informiert (Ständiges Kopieren vieler Dateien, für diese Platte nicht nötiges Defragmentieren verkürzt die Lebensdauer um ein Vielfaches...)

Na ja, was das Mainboard angeht - da kann kann ich dir nichts sagen, denn von "Biostar" habe ich in meinem Leben noch nie etwas gehört.
Billig ist es aber...

Zum RAM kann ich auch nicht viel sagen, da der Hersteller mir auch total unbekannt ist.


So, das war meine Meinung.

lg,
Martin C.


----------



## Technoblade (3. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast das nochmal an zu sehen.

Was die SSD betrifft, ich hab mich auf deinen Kommentar hin nochmal schlau gemacht. Selbst in Artikeln von 2008 wird die Lebensdauer von modernen SSD-Platten als unproblematisch angesehen:
http://www.hartware.net/review_1300_2.html
Das einzige was ich noch überlege ist evtl. eine von Intel zu nehmen für bessere Qualität.

Was den Prozessor betrifft, ja das mit dem Lüfter hab ich auch schon gelesen. Nen extra Lüfter habe ich mittlerweile in der Planung drin.

Das zum Netzteil werde ich mir zu Herzen zu nehmen. Du scheinst da deine Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben.

Über Biostar habe ich mich auch schon mal schlau gemacht. Nach dem was ich da gelesen habe, auch aktuelle Beiträge soll die Qualität wohl stimmen:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=610505
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...ta790gx-a3-low-budget-untersatz-fuer-am3.html
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/biostar-mainboard---erfahrungen---qualitaet---geschwindigkeit

Beim ram waren auf Alternate auch ein par schlechte Bewertungen, weil der wohl schon bei der Lieferung kaputt war, aber habe keine Beschwerden gefunden, dass da Riegel im täglichen Gebrauch kaputt gegangen wären. ich denke das Risiko gehe ich ein. Wenn die kaputt sind wird halt reklamiert.


----------

